# I think I'm gonna find me a nice girl



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Though unlikely to happen this year, next year, I think I may be ready to finally put myself out there and try dating. Like many guys here, I'm under the false impression that because I'm shy and have a hard time talking to others, it means I have no chance to get to know girls. But the reality is that I've never tried. Just yesterday a girl asked me how I was. I was so nervous that I just responded, "Hello" and no conversation beyond that happened. 

My social skills aren't the best, but every day presents an opportunity to learn. In 2010 I told myself that each day, I was going to do something to overcome my fears. Yet I haven't done that since then. There are so many pretty girls around me and I'm just letting them all fly past me. 

I'm going to make a big list of smaller goals to accomplish starting this year that will help me work towards my bigger goals. One of these is going to be to start working out more and taking care of my body and appearance. Another is to go out more and find places to go. I want to gradually work up more and more to bigger things. 

I don't want to be alone forever, and I think I'm a good enough guy that girls would want to date me if I just let them in more.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Good luck Crimson  Hopefully you'll manage to make it happen.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

You will be lucky not many nice girls around.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

See your steps ahead of alot of us just the fact that you _want _to date prooves that you think enough of yourself that you have something to offer and that you are worth while


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Though unlikely to happen this year, next year, I think I may be ready to finally put myself out there and try dating. Like many guys here, I'm under the false impression that because I'm shy and have a hard time talking to others, it means I have no chance to get to know girls. But the reality is that I've never tried. Just yesterday a girl asked me how I was. I was so nervous that I just responded, "Hello" and no conversation beyond that happened.
> 
> My social skills aren't the best, but every day presents an opportunity to learn. In 2010 I told myself that each day, I was going to do something to overcome my fears. Yet I haven't done that since then. There are so many pretty girls around me and I'm just letting them all fly past me.
> 
> ...


I wish you luck I have the same issues and so I have not tried hardly either. I think its time I did though, somehow. Stay positive


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

good luck dude.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rossy said:


> You will be lucky not many nice girls around.


pretty and nice are endangered species


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Extinct more like.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish I had the confidence to find me a nice girl.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

As long as u stay yourself,if she can't like u that way she can't love u a different way.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Good luck man!

Sounds like your plan is very similar to mine. Actually it is almost identical. I have recently starting setting up small goals right now I working my way up. I hope by the new year I can start to become the person I always wanted to be.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh dang. The moment I stop checking this section is the moment I get tons of responses. 

Anyways I've made no progress on this yet, if only because I'm trying to focus my energy on other things, like not wasting anymore of my money after spending far too much on useless stuff this year. To share something at least a little bit positive that helped me get slightly closer to my goal, I was friendly to people in my theatre class last Wednesday and asked them how they were. I mean, it's not a girlfriend, but it's a step forward in making myself friendlier. 

Also, my professor assigned us all to do group work and he put me in an all girl group


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

Booyah!


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Believe me, you can definitely do it as long as you try  We don't bite at all, so take it easy


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sleeper92 said:


> pretty and nice are endangered species


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You'll find a girl no problem if you try hard at it.
It's really scary at first but after a little while it starts to get easier.

ps. Girls are difficult creatures to deal with.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You'll find a girl no problem if you try hard at it.
> It's really scary at first but after a little while it starts to get easier.
> 
> ps. Girls are difficult creatures to deal with.


The same thought here, guys are the most difficult creatures to deal with


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Scorpio90 said:


> The same thought here, guys are the most difficult creatures to deal with


----------



## dingleberryz (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck man, I plan to do the same thing this year; hopefully.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Also, my professor assigned us all to do group work and he put me in an all girl group


haha maybe he read your mind. Great exposure for you. :boogie


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've got to get a girlfriend, just for the summer, until this wears off. She'll be a summery girl. She'll have hair. She'll have summery friends who know how to be outside. She'll play tennis and wear dresses and have bare feet, and in the autumn, I'll ditch her, because she's my summer girl!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I've got to get a girlfriend, just for the summer, until this wears off. She'll be a summery girl. She'll have hair. She'll have summery friends who know how to be outside. She'll play tennis and wear dresses and have bare feet, and in the autumn, I'll ditch her, because she's my summer girl!


black books!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Good luck CrimsonTrigger!

I'm glad you decided to adopt the right mindset, everything will come gradually once you start chasing those goals.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> black books!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> haha maybe he read your mind. Great exposure for you. :boogie


Haha, well it would be, but honestly none of the girls are all that attractive, to me at least. But you know, it's a start. I've always been a bit more comfortable with girls anyways.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Coincidentally, we had to choose a theme for our assignment and they actually suggested love. I mean is this a sign or something?

Too bad I acted like a complete moron today thanks to my lack of sleep and food. Those two things make me _very_ cranky.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is an update for all who are curious.

No luck so far. There was one girl I started to like, but I realized that at the last minute, and I think right now she may be gone forever. Dang. I guess for now I can't do anything about it except try to improve my social skills and maybe she will turn up again. 

There is a play coming up that I am going to audition for. If I get in, I'll be able to show off my acting talents. That seems to be the only best strength I have when it comes to socialization, and in fact, it has made people more willing to talk to me. Outside of acting, people see little of what I am capable of, but in a play, that suddenly melts away and I turn into a different person. 

It's especially helpful if I get to play memorable and bizarre roles. Think The Mad Hatter, or the transvestite from Rocky Horror Picture Show. In any case, I think my best bet for socialization is to push my talents and develop them as far as they can go. I'm going to start reading more plays, putting myself out there for more auditions, and refine my craft until I can win the hearts of a large room full of people.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> There is a play coming up that I am going to audition for. If I get in, I'll be able to show off my acting talents. That seems to be the only best strength I have when it comes to socialization, and in fact, it has made people more willing to talk to me. Outside of acting, people see little of what I am capable of, but in a play, that suddenly melts away and I turn into a different person.
> 
> It's especially helpful if I get to play memorable and bizarre roles. Think The Mad Hatter, or the transvestite from Rocky Horror Picture Show. In any case, I think my best bet for socialization is to push my talents and develop them as far as they can go. I'm going to start reading more plays, putting myself out there for more auditions, and refine my craft until I can win the hearts of a large room full of people.


How are you finding the acting classes? It doesn't sound like like it's giving you too much trouble. I'm really curious because I feel like I can't really express myself at all. I'm really really reserved when I probably shouldn't be. To me acting seems like a frighting but beneficial way to help with that.


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

Rossy said:


> You will be lucky not many nice girls around.


Aint that the truth


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Moment of Clarity said:


> How are you finding the acting classes? It doesn't sound like like it's giving you too much trouble. I'm really curious because I feel like I can't really express myself at all. I'm really really reserved when I probably shouldn't be. To me acting seems like a frighting but beneficial way to help with that.


Acting classes can be both a good thing and a bad thing for me. It's definitely good to find an outlet for me to express myself, but I definitely felt like depression has held me back from it more than anxiety has. There are times where we have to choose pieces to present, and instead of choosing something that's actually meaningful to me, I just pick up whatever I can find. It's a huge procrastination issue for me.

It can be especially more difficult if I have to do group work because often, they really don't care at all, which rubs off on me. I just find that acting has been one of the best ways I've had to express myself. Not everyone is good at doing so, but we all have unique ways of expressing ourselves. We just have to find them.


----------



## Rostenkowski (Dec 22, 2012)

Crimson, Good Luck brother, literally anything can be achieved and if your starting to feel your back is against the wall, that's even better! I see your 21, you may think you have wasted too much time compared to your contemporaries when it comes to females. I felt the same way at your age, but trust me, you haven't! You're right, there are a lot of pretty women out there, and why shouldn't you be with them, your no worse and probably a little better than most of the guys they go out with. So go out and do it. I met my wife at 25 and she is a beautiful very well adjusted woman who I love dearly, at 22 I feared I was hopeless in the female department, but I didn't give up. I believe a good woman in a man's life is a very crucial protective factor in overcoming adversity. And trust me, even though we've been given a major cross with this anxiety issue, there are much much worse things in the world. 

Keep it up man!!!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Rostenkowski said:


> Crimson, Good Luck brother, literally anything can be achieved and if your starting to feel your back is against the wall, that's even better! I see your 21, you may think you have wasted too much time compared to your contemporaries when it comes to females. I felt the same way at your age, but trust me, you haven't! You're right, there are a lot of pretty women out there, and why shouldn't you be with them, your no worse and probably a little better than most of the guys they go out with. So go out and do it. I met my wife at 25 and she is a beautiful very well adjusted woman who I love dearly, at 22 I feared I was hopeless in the female department, but I didn't give up. I believe a good woman in a man's life is a very crucial protective factor in overcoming adversity. And trust me, even though we've been given a major cross with this anxiety issue, there are much much worse things in the world.
> 
> Keep it up man!!!


Thanks a lot for the words of encouragement! I've really learned a lot of things since I realized that I had social anxiety, and I just continue to keep improving bit by bit each day. I definitely want to go out there and find my dream girl, and I don't want to hold back anymore.


----------

